# إستعدادات شهر الأعياد



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2007)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم ​ 
مع بداية شهر الأعياد الذي يعاد للمرة الثالثة على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة ​ 
نعلن​

إعادة أفتتاح منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) الذي يفتتح كل شهر 12 من كل سنة
تم اغلاق الأقسام الحوارية:
*الاسئلة و الاجوبة*​
*الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*​
*منتدى الحوار الأسلامي* 
من استقبال اي موضوع جديد الى العاشر من الشهر الأول من السنة الجديد. لكن سيبقى القسم مفتوحا الى منتصف هذا القسم في استكمال النقاشات و الحوارات و المواضيع المطروحة سابقا.​
سيتم تغيير شكل المنتدى الى ما يناسب شكل الأعياد و اجوائه بعد اسبوعين من الأن ​
سنبدأ مسابقات رأس السنة في منتصف هذا الشهر الذي ستكون فيه جوائز قيمة ترسلها اسرة و ادارة منتدى الكنيسة لعنوان بيتك (للتعرف على مسابقات السنة السابقة و جوائزها (مسابقات شهر الاعياد و نتائج المسابقات مع انتهاء فترة الاعياد المجيدة زائد تغييرات جديدة و هدايا الفائزين بالمسابقات )​
سنعلن لاحقا ايضا عن ابتداء المسابقات و شروطها و فترتها مع تغيير شكل المنتدى في يوم 15 من هذا الشهر.

شهر مبارك مليئ بذكريات و تأملات الولادة المجيدة مع انطلاقة تجديد و نهضة روحية جديدة لسنة جديدة مليئة بالبركات لجميعكم.​ 
سلام و نعمة.​ 
*أدارة منتدى الكنيسة*​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

امين يارب يكون شهر مبارك على الكل ونلتمس فيه البركه واكيد الشهر ده اجمل واحنا مع بعض 
وربنا يعينك ياروك على مجهود الشهر ده


----------



## samer12 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

   الرب يبارك شعبه كاملاً 
وشهر مبارك علينا جميعاً ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنة و انتم طيبين شهر جميل و مبارك مع منتدانا الغالى 

الف الف شكر يا زعيم على تعبك معانا فى السنين اللى فاتت

و اللى بتتعبة معانا فى كل يوم جاى 

ربنا يعوضك اخى الحبيب و يبارك حياتك 

و كل سنة و انت طيب يا راجل يا طيب​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

*جــــميل جدا*

*بس معلش انا ليا تعقيب :*

*المسابقه اللى فاتت لاحظت ان البرنامج بتاعها لا يوجد به اى شئ يناسبنى*

*ولاحظت ايضا ان معظم مسابقات المنتدى ان لم تكن كلها  بتقتصر على فئه معينه من الاعضاء *

*( موهوبين - فنانين _ اشعار .. الخ )*

*برجاء مراعاه كل الفئات من اعضاء المنتدى لتعم البركه والفايدة*

*وكويس انى لحقت اقول التعليق قبل ما المسابقه  الجديدة تنزل بوقت كافى*

*وربنا يعوضكم ..*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنه وانت طيب يا  روووووووك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بكل الخييييير .
 وياااااا رب دايما منتدانا فى تقدم ........مع تمنياتى للجميع مشرفين وأعضاء بسنه جديده سعيدددده  وبركة الميلاد تكون مع جميعكم أمييييين .


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين, الرب يملأ حياتكم بركة..


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنة وأنت طيب يازعيم 
وكل أعضاء المنتدى بخير وسلام 
ويارب تكون السنة الجديدة حلوة علينا كلنا 
ويارب نبقى كل سنة مع بعضنا فى المنتدى 
شكرا يازعيمنا بس بجد فكرة المسابقات دى جميلة اوى اوى 
وانا اول مرة اعرفها لان ده اول عيد اكون فيه معاكو فى المنتدى
ربنا يقويك ويعوضك


----------



## mffahim (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنة وانت طيب يا رووووووك 
كل سنه ومنتدانا الجميل  اجمل واجمل 
كل  سنة وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين  والضيوف بخير 
كل سنه وكل العالم  بخير  وسلام بولادة ملك السلام 
ربنا يديم علينا منتدانا ولمتنا الرائعه 
ربنا  يبارك  جهودك يا  اخي العزيز روك ويديم عليك النعمه والبركة​


----------



## remorb (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

*روك الحبوب
وكل أعضاء الجروب 
أهنئكم بشهر الأعياد وكل عام وجميعكم بخير 
واهنئكم بأحلي شهر تسبح فيه الكنيسة وهو شهر كيهك
ففيه تسبح الكنيسة الألحان الكيهكية ونسهر في هذا الشهر بالتسبيح
انتظارا لميلاد مخلصنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح
كل عام والجميع بخير وسعادة 
وباستمرار أصلي لهذا المنتدي وكل القائمين عليه من مشرفين 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعاً *​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنه وانتوا طيبييييييييييين

ويارب تكون سنه جديدة وعيد جميل علينااااا

وكلنا نكون فاتحين قلوبنا
لولادة المسيح فيها

شكرا ليك يازعيم لتعبك
وفى انتظار المسابقه
ربنا يعوض تعب جميه المشرتكين فيها
ويبارك فى خدمتك يازعييييييييييم


----------



## veansea (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنه وانتم طيبين يا جماعه
ويعيد الايام عليكم بخير
ويارب تبقا سنه
جميله وسعيده على الكل


----------



## Tabitha (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

*عام سعيد وملئ بالبركات لينا كلنا

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

*
:36_1_66:كل سنة وأسم المسيح يملأ المسكونة:36_1_66:
:36_22_25:كل سنة وشعب المسيح يكون له حياة حقيقية فى المسيح:36_22_25:
:t14:كل سنة وشعب المسيح فى حياة توبة وتصالح مع المسيح:t14:
:36_3_16:كل سنة ويقترب مجئ محب البشر:36_3_16:
:yaka:ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب:yaka:
:11_6_204:ربنا يبارك الجميع بكل بركة روحية:11_6_204:
وكل سنة وانتم ممسوكين فى أيد المسيح:coptic_ichtys:​*


----------



## vetaa (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

وانتو طيبييييييييين
وكل سنة وكل صيام وعييد
والكل بخييييييير وفى احسن حال

والكل يارب يحقق اللى بيتمناة
ويكون المنتدى دايما فى احسن صورة

ورووك ربنا معاااااااااك ويقويك
وكل سنة وانت بخييييير
والجميع مبسوطين وفرحانين

اما المسابقات بقى
سهلها شويتين كدة:t33:
يمكن ربنا يكرمنى ولا حاجة
هههههههههه

عيد جميل عليكم كلكم ياااااااارب


----------



## ايرينى جورج (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

يارب تكون سنة سعيدة


----------



## Twin (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي روك*


My Rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم ​
> 
> مع بداية شهر الأعياد الذي يعاد للمرة الثالثة على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة ​
> نعلن​
> ...


 
*كل دة حصل وأنا مش موجود*
*دة أنا غبت أمبارح بس*
*ويحصل كل دة*
*:smil8::smil8::smil8:*
*مش تقولي الأول يا روك*
*أنت ناسي أني مشرف هذا القسم "قسم الأعياد"*
*مش معقولة كدة أنا هضر أتخذ أجراءات أشرافية وعقوبات*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*:11azy:leasantr:11azy:*
*كل سنة وأنت طيب يا حبيبي روك*
*وكل أعضاء المنتدي ومشرفيه طيبيين*
*ويارب*
*وياااارب*
*ويااااااارب*
*يخليني ليكوا*
*:t31:*

*أنتظروا كل ما هو جديد*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي حبيبي روك*
> 
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

روك بتاع المفاجآت السعيدة :t33:


*



ويارب
وياااارب

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ويااااااارب*
> *يخليني ليكوا*
> *:t31:*



*ولا ياخدنا :59:*

*علشان نزلنا مواضيع كتيرة فى القسم و عايزة يومين متواصلين هههههههههه*

*يالا يا استاذ امير مافيش حلاوة من غير نار*

*



أنتظروا كل ما هو جديد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*أكييييييييييييييييييييييييد منتظرين :66:*


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنه وانتو طيبين 
مش عارف ليه ياروك حاسس انك مستقصدنى 
شهر الاعياد علطول هو شهر الامتحانات 
عاوز اكسب مرة  دة ظلم ​


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي حبيبي روك*
> 
> 
> ...


 
علشان تدخل المنتدى و ما تغيبش في الأيام ديه :t7:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل عام و انتم بخير و سلام
كل سنة و انت طيب يا ماى روك 
و ربنا يجعل هذا العام افضل و اجمل لينا
و لمنتدانا الجميل و يجعلة دائما فى تقدم و رقى

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## totty (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

_كل سنه وانتوا كلكوا طيبين
والمنتدى يفضل كده يارب
ودايما فى تقدم
وربنا يخليك للمنتدى يا رووووك
ومبرووك للقسم الجديد
وعقبال كل سنه يارب​_


----------



## emy (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

_كل سنه وكل المشرفين والاغضاء وكل عضو فى المنتدى  بخير يا رب _
_كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم _
_يا رب يكون عيد سعيد علينا كلنا يا رب _
_وربنا يبارك خدمتك يا ماى روك _
_سلام المسيح_​


----------



## looris (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

المجد للة فى الاعالى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة كل سنة وانتم طيبين احبائى فى المنتدى واخى الحبيب فى الرب الزعييييييييييييييييييييييييم  الرب يعيد علينا جميعا وعلى راعينا الحبيب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ونحن جميعا فى ملىء الصحة والنعمة هذة اول مرة ان احبت نعمة الرب وعشنا احتفل معاكم على المنتدى الرائع اورثوذكس ويارب تكون سنة جميلة   امين ld::love45::smi106:


----------



## looris (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

صورة الطفل يسوع فى المزود جميلة يامر مر  ربنا يعوضك :smil8::999:


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك

وكل سنه وانت طيب يا مينا 

وكل سنه وكل فرد فى المنتدى طيب

وربنا يجعله عيد سعيد على الكل

ويحقق لكل واحد ما يتمناه​


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنه وانتم طيبين
وربنا يعينك يا بابا ويقويك ويبارك عمل ايديك
كل سنه وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين بخير
كل سنه وانت بخير يا بابا
كل سنه واحنا مجتمعين فى منتدانا الجميل​


----------



## looris (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنة  وانت طيب يا روك وكل سنة وانت طيب يا مينا ومفيش كل سنة وانتى طيبة  يالوريس عموما كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا candy  وكل سنة وانت طيبة يا بنت الفادى والصورة اللى انتى محملاها اكثر من رائعة وكل عام وانتى طيبة يا فراشة مسيحية وكل  سنة و  المنتدى بخير وسلام :new4:


----------



## Christ is King (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

*كل سنة وكل اعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى بخير*​


----------



## K A T Y (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

_*كل سنة وانت بخيييييييييييير وسلام يا رووووووك *_​ 
_*يا اعظم اخ وزعيم ربنا يباركلنا فيك*_​ 
_*وطبعا اكيد ربنا هيعوض تعبك من اجل تجهيز المنتدي ليتناسب مع الاياااااااااااام الجميلة ديه*_​ 
_*وكل سنة واحلي واغلي واجمل منتدي في الدنيا كلها بخير *_​ 
_*وكل الأعضاء والمشرفين فيه بيهنوووووووووووووووووك ياروك وبيهنوا منتداك العظيم*_​ 
_*ربنا يجعله دايما سبب نعمة وبركة لكل اللي مجرد حتي يتصفحه اكيد هيلاقي كنز ثمين لايقدر*_​ 
_*كل عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام وكلكم بصحة وسلامة ومحققين كل احلامك مع الرب يسوع*_​


----------



## mrmr120 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنة ونتو طيبين ياجماعة 
ويكون شهر الاعياد يكون شهر سعيد علينا كلنا 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياروك
واعذرونى ياجماعة لو مكنتش بدخل كتير بس معلش امتحانات الترم 
قربت وكل يوم دروس صدقونى بحاول ادخل على قد ماقدر 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## looris (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

ربنا معاكى يا مرمر وبالنجاح المبارك :fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

عام سعيد لكل الاخوة الاحباء

وشكرا لتعبك ياروك في تنظيم المنتدي

الرب يباركك​


----------



## مينووو (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

فليعطينا طفل المذود ان نولد معه وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين كلكم ويا رب يخلى المنتديات الكنسيه ويرفع رايه الصليب فوق كل الرايات


----------



## looris (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل عام وجميعكم بخير لو ممكن نسمع ترانيم خاصة بالميلاد والكريسمس :999:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

*كل سنه وانتم كلكم طيبين *
*بجد بتتعب يا روك *
*ربنا معاك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## باسليوس (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*



marmar_maroo قال:


> كل سنة وأنت طيب يازعيم
> وكل أعضاء المنتدى بخير وسلام
> ويارب تكون السنة الجديدة حلوة علينا كلنا
> ويارب نبقى كل سنة مع بعضنا فى المنتدى
> ...


كل سنة واتو طيبين


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

_*كل سنة وانتوا بخير ربنا يبارك السنة دى ويارب تكون سنة مليانة بركة وخير وسلام 









وسلام خاص جدا لمينا كوبتك وروك سلام الرب يبارككم ويبارك حياتكم ويارب اسمع اخبار حلوة عنكوا *_​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

*(كللت السنة بجودك)*
*كل سنة وانتم بخير **My Rock* *وجميع الاخوة المشرفين والمحاورين والاعضاء والزائرين بخير وحب ونعمة فى ملء قامة المسيح ودائما الى الامام يا منتدانا الغالى بقياداتك ومشرفيك واعضائك*​


----------



## sosana (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنة وكل الاعضاء و المشرفين في منتدي الكنيسة العربية طيبين


----------



## tellthetrue (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنة وإنتوا طيبيين


----------



## gift (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا رب تكون سنة خير ع الجميع
عيد سعيد​


----------



## looris (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

:kap: راينا نجمة فى المشرق فاتينا لنسجد لة :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل عام وانتم بخير انشاء الله انو كل عيد شوف الاهل بخير والسلام


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل عام وانتم بخير وبطلب من الرب يسوع انو يشفي اخي لانو اخي مريض:yaka:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]]


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

:17_1_34[1]:كل عام وانتم االله يدم المنتدىبخير:smi106:


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل عام وانتم بخير يارب سامحني في هذه الايام المبارك لأنني لقد أرتكبـت المعاصي


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

ك42610182كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ramy saba (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

:new4:كل عام وانتم بألف خير  لكل الأعضاء والمشرفين وأعضاءالمنتدى بزيادة  يا أحلى منتدى


----------



## mikhamark (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

​:new5:
                            كل سنة وكل المنتدى والمسحيين بخير
                                     بعيد ميلاد مخلص العالم 
                             واتمنى يكون ميلاد جديد فى حياتنا
                  ونموت عن الخطايا ونتولد من جديد مع المسيح المخلص
                                             :flowers:
                ويارب يبارك فى عملك معنا ويكون المنتدى فى تفوق دائما

                              بارك يارب اكليل هذا السنة بسلام
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## mikhamark (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

:new5:
                            كل سنة وكل المنتدى والمسحيين بخير
                                     بعيد ميلاد مخلص العالم 
                             واتمنى يكون ميلاد جديد فى حياتنا
                  ونموت عن الخطايا ونتولد من جديد مع المسيح المخلص
                                             :flowers:
                ويارب يبارك فى عملك معنا ويكون المنتدى فى تفوق دائما

                              بارك يارب اكليل هذا السنة بسلام
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## faris sd4l (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

وين الستايل الجديد بعدنا بننتظر مش المفروض ب 15\12


----------



## وردة السلام (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روووووووك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بكل الخييييير .
وياااااا رب دايما منتدانا فى تقدم ........مع تمنياتى للجميع مشرفين وأعضاء بسنه جديده سعيدددده وبركة الميلاد تكون مع جميعكم أمييييين . 

مواضيعك يا رووك كتير حلوة بس ما عندي الجرئة للرد لانو انا تلميذة صغيرة ادامكون لاني مقصرة في القراءة بالانجيل المقدس وكل عام والجميع والمنتدى والاعضاء والمشرفين والزائرين بالف خير


----------



## †+Rosita+† (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

*شكرا على الموضوع المميز ده 
انا بحب جو الكريسماس واعياد الميلاد جدا 
يارب يكون عيد سعيد على الكل واكيد كل يوم الرب بيتولد فى قلوب ناس بيبقي عيد
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين واحنا فى انتظار الستايل الجديد والمسابقات *


----------



## abn yso3 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

*فى كل عيد ميلاد *
*كل سنه وانتم طيبين *
*عام سعيد وسنة...........*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*

*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*

*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*سنه حلوة مع يسوع*

:36_22_26::15_3_36[1]:

_*على الارض السلام ومسرة بكل الناس المجد فى العلا
يسوع جه للخلاص*_​


----------



## Ramzi (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لينا جميعا

يا رب يكون شهر خير و حب علينا

†الله معكم†


----------



## ايرينى جورج (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إستعدادات شهر الأعياد*

:yahoo:كل سنة وانتم طيبين
والسنة دى تكون خيرللكل وسعيدة ويارب كل اللى عندهم امتحانات ربنا معاهم يارب كلكم تجيبوا امتياز​


----------

